# Hello and Help!



## Blaablaa

Hello, I'm new here, although I've been doing nothing but reading and talking about Cockapoos and breeders for the last month or two! It's all a bit boggling, so I'd like to ask you people out there for the benefit of your experience, please. 
Can anyone recommend a good breeder, preferably in the north half of the country (I live in Yorkshire but would be prepared to travel within reason).
Ideally I'd like a light coloured one, sandy/white mixture would be lovely, not sure whether I want a boy or girl, but I'd like to have one any time from late January 2012.

What good/bad experiences have you had with breeders? 
What do you know now that you wish you'd known when you were looking for your Cockapoo?
 Thanks, folks.


----------



## Tressa

Hello and welcome - I can only speak from my own experience as Teddy is our first dog. You would need to decide whether you want American or English cross, mini or toy. We went for an American boy in white and apricot from Jandaz in Wales. She is a well established breeder and not too far from you. It all depends on your particular preference, of course, and there are plenty of others on here with as much information as you can handle!


----------



## Turi

Hi there

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

Do you know what mix you would like? English show/English working or American? Sired by a miniature or toy poodle? There are some differences in energy levels, appearance and coat types but because a Cockapoo is a cross-breed you’re never 100% sure of what you’ll get! There is a good show of photos here of the different types of Cockapoos http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/what-do-the-variations-look-like.html and information relating to colours available here http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/. 

There are a few main commercial breeders and many of their pups are on this forum so you’re in luck. 

*Anzil (Anthony) *– based in Liverpool – do a search on the forum for Laura(L) Izzie. Laura has two of Anzil’s pups. Anthony does English show and American crosses. 

*Broadreach Dogs (Anne) *– based in Cambridgeshire – do a search on the forum for Mia’s Mummy. Anne specialises in English working crosses. I am on the list for one of Anne’s dogs which will be ready to take home at the end of Feb. Eeeeeek, so excited arty:

*Jukee Doodles (Stephen & Julia)* – based in Lincolnshire – do a search for michaelwatson54 or Cockapoodledoo as they both have two of Jukee Doodles’ pups. Stephen and Julia specialise in English Working crosses. They have a very good description of the differences between the three types of Cockapoo on their website. 

*Marley Doodles (Thirza)* - based in Gloucestershire - do a search for mariag - her puppy Oakley is just sooo handome! Thirza's bitches are from a mixed background of English show and working. 

*Jandaz (Janice) *– based in Wales – do a search for suerandall. Sue has two of Janice’s pups. Janice does English Working, English Show and American crosses. 

*Topmac* (not sure of the owner nor where they are based. Do a search for Wellerfeller – Karen’s black dog is from Topmac. They do English Show and American crosses. 

*Sylml Cockapoos (Sylvia) *– based in Lincolnshire also – do a search for Kendal as she has four of their dogs. Sylml do English Show crosses and American and Cavapoos too. 

These are the biggest breeders I can think of... however, you may choose to go for a home or a hobby breeder. I don't have any experience of these but I'm sure someone will be able to help on the forum!

Turi x


----------



## Blaablaa

Wow! Thanks for the quick replies - very kind of you!

Having spent so much time recently seeking out breeders, I think I've come across most of those mentioned (JukeeDoodles have been especially helpful, but their waiting list is, not surprisingly, quite long) but I just thought it would be good to hear 'from the horses mouth' what it's like to deal with the various people.

Thanks for the search suggestions, I'll look them up now. (I really MUST get on with my Christmas card writing.... later!!! )


----------



## Turi

No worries - I hope you manage to find a puppy. I was searching for MONTHS, no joke. I wouldn't be surprised if everyone on the forum got fed up of my moaning 

Let us know how you get on

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog

Hi and welcome. My second cockapoo, Bess, is from Jukee Doodles who I would highly recommend, although I see you would like a puppy quite soon.

The only thing I wish I'd known when choosing is that colour doesn't really matter (you'll love it whatever colour) and that choosing for temperament is more important. Also important to see the puppy's parents, particularly mum.

Good luck with your search. 

Sue


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Hi & welcome! 
I'm the laura(L)Izzie that Turi kindly mentioned 
I have two girls from Anzil, & my oldest sounds like the colour you are looking for?
She is cream & absolutely beautiful  I couldn't recommend Anzil's enough, I will attach a picture of my girls for you to look at. I don't think Anthony (Anzil) keeps a waiting list either as you never know how many pups you'll have & so he doesn't want to get anyones hopes up when he isn't sure, although I know some litters have a lot of interest before they are born, so try get in there early if you decide on one of his pups haha 

Good luck with your search  & let us know what you decide on!

This is Izzie my cream girl (14 months old)









& this is Poppy my dark apricot girl (3 months)


----------



## Blaablaa

Thanks again folks. It's encouraging to get a genuine recommendation.

Turi, yes I can see that it could take a while. I hope you're happy with your eventual choice. As for type, for me it's between the two English types of cocker, so if anyone has any comments.....? I suppose I want one that is fairly relaxed (obviously with some personality) as there are no kids in my house to run around with it - in fact there's just me.

Sue, yes, I'm coming round to that conclusion about colour. I guess the reason I'm kind of stuck on the apricot-ish idea is that the first Cockapoo I met was that colour and it was love at first sight! But I'm sure any colour is just as lovable.

Laura, thanks for the gorgeous pics - awwwwwwwwwwwww!
Here's a question - at what point does apricot become golden? (Or vice versa.) Just out of interest, was Poppy any lighter or darker when she was born?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Blaablaa said:


> Laura, thanks for the gorgeous pics - awwwwwwwwwwwww!
> Here's a question - at what point does apricot become golden? (Or vice versa.) Just out of interest, was Poppy any lighter or darker when she was born?


Thanks  & no worries.
Erm well when we got Izzie she was golden, but we were told by the breeder when we got her so we did expect it (as her dad was mainly cream - exactly Izzie's colour pretty much with the apricot ears) & we love the colour 
Although generally they don't get darker I don't think... Poppy was maybe a little darker when she was born, then she started coming through much lighter & then started to come through darker again on her back after a few weeks, so tbh we have no idea what colour Poppy will turn out when she is older...

I forgot to mention as well, my two are English show cocker x miiature poodle & people do say that show cockers tend to be less lively, although I don't think you can ever kow 100% with a crossbreed what you'll get.


----------



## Mogdog

The apricots and pale colours are good because you can see their features more clearly, but not so good because you can see the mud more clearly! Usually, apricot tends to get lighter in colour as they grow up.

Maisie as a puppy:










older puppy:










and adult:


----------



## Turi

Blaablaa said:


> Turi, yes I can see that it could take a while. I hope you're happy with your eventual choice. As for type, for me it's between the two English types of cocker, so if anyone has any comments.....? I suppose I want one that is fairly relaxed (obviously with some personality) as there are no kids in my house to run around with it - in fact there's just me.


You will have a great personality whether you get a Cockapoo from English Show lines or English Working lines. There are a few threads on here regarding the differences:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5005&highlight=show+working
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1753&highlight=show+working+strain

When my boyfriend Marcus and I were researching the difference between a Cockapoo from show and a Cockapoo from working lines we found it helped to do some internet research on the difference between Cocker mothers. These links might be of interest:

http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/lookingforapuppy.htm
http://www.cockersonline.co.uk/discuss/index.php?topic=53253.0
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090115065451AAzFdKE
http://www.particolouredcockers.co.uk/cockertypes.htm

What you might have noticed from these threads is that there are sometimes conflicting messages... not meaning to confuse you, just trying to illustrate that at the end of the day regardless of how much research you do you might not be 100% sure of how our puppy will turn out but as everyone on here will say, you will love it unconditionally. 

If you are going to be the sole carer of a puppy and want a chilled one then my advise would be to speak to a breeder about the temperament of the parents... I personally think going by their temperaments and energy levels is a better guage than choosing specifically working or show lines. 

My boyfriend Marcus and I chose Broadreach dogs because 
-	we wanted a breeder who did all the necessary health checks
-	we wanted our puppy to be raised in the hub of the house
-	we knew we wanted a puppy from Broadreach
-	we wanted to be able to visit as much as possible so distance, for us, was important.
-	we wanted a breeder who’d be happy to speak to us about any issues.

Oh, and we're signed up for an apricot/golden boy!

I hope this helps! 

Turi x 

P.S. I know that Broadreach have a litter that are due to leave in January and Marley Doodles do too.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Visit the breeders you like the look/sound of, be prepared to travel and be prepared to wait for the right puppy


----------



## Blaablaa

Thanks Laura and Sue, very interesting and lovely pictures, thanks. 
BTW I've just come back from a friend's house - she had a young Jack Russell and it was flippin' mental! It just wouldn't stop flying about and jumping all over me and to be honest it kinda got on my nerves. Are all puppies like that?


----------



## Blaablaa

Sorry, I missed your post Ali, thanks for that too (and any others I've inadvertently missed - well, I am new here!)


----------



## Mogdog

Blaablaa said:


> Thanks Laura and Sue, very interesting and lovely pictures, thanks.
> BTW I've just come back from a friend's house - she had a young Jack Russell and it was flippin' mental! It just wouldn't stop flying about and jumping all over me and to be honest it kinda got on my nerves. Are all puppies like that?


No, not all puppies are like that. All are playful, some are very exuberant and some are calmer and more laid back. Jack Russells are very feisty little dogs though! Don't let it put you off cockapoos.


----------



## Blaablaa

That's reassuring, thanks.


----------



## Blaablaa

Sorry Turi, I was in a bit of a hurry earlier. Your links were very useful, thanks. And I agree with all your reasons for choosing Broadreach, they are on my shortlist actually, but unfortunately the only thing against them for me is distance - it's not impossible but tricky if I wanted to go more than once or twice - and there are others nearer.
How exciting that you've signed up for your puppy - well done you!


----------



## JoJo

Hi there .. great to hear you are doing your research before getting a puppy .. please keep us all posted when you do find your breeder and of course your cockapoo puppy


----------



## Turi

Blaablaa said:


> Sorry Turi, I was in a bit of a hurry earlier. Your links were very useful, thanks. And I agree with all your reasons for choosing Broadreach, they are on my shortlist actually, but unfortunately the only thing against them for me is distance - it's not impossible but tricky if I wanted to go more than once or twice - and there are others nearer.
> How exciting that you've signed up for your puppy - well done you!


No worries! 

Hmmmm, yes. Yorkshire is quite far to Cambridge! 

Who else is on your shortlist? 

Turi x


----------



## Blaablaa

Well, as I said, JukeeDoodles really impressed me with their website and a VERY informative and friendly chat on the phone with Stephen.
Already mentioned Broadreach.
Also looking at Sylml and have spoken on the phone. Sounds good and it's much more reachable for me.
Same with Anzil but further away.
There are a few who I'm sure are great but just don't happen to have what I'm looking for available at the time that I'll be ready.
I have considered Rosedale, who are also within reach but, I don't know, something about the large scale and loads of different breeds...... just not sure. Anyone had experience of them?
Plus, I have been looking at a private first time breeder from their own pet. They seem very lovely people and the pictures and description of the parents are very favourable, but I'm just concerned that it may be slightly too much of a leap in the dark for me. I'm not that experienced with dogs and I feel that I would like to have the safety-net of the after sale backup that the more dedicated breeders seem to offer. I may not need it at all, but it would be good to know that advice is there should I do so.

Any comments, anyone? Am I being too cautious?

Having said all that, I have yet to actually visit any in person - can't wait to do that but it's that busy time of year, isn't it!

I really want to find somewhere I have complete confidence in.

By the way, it's the most BEAUTIFUL day here today, I hope all you Cockerpoo people are out making the most of it!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Where abouts in Yorkshire are you from? we're from Yorkshire & we travelled to Anzil in Loverpool for our two pups, it's less than an hour & a half each way which we didn't think was bad at all 

I don't think you're being too cautious, like you say the larger breeders have lots of experience & if you needed help you'd be happy that they could give you the advice you needed. Not saying that smaller first time hobby breeders wouldn't know all the information, you're just not as 100% that's all.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Turi

Well, as I said, JukeeDoodles really impressed me with their website and a VERY informative and friendly chat on the phone with Stephen. Lots of people have been delighted with their Jukee Doodles pups.

Already mentioned Broadreach. What were your thoughts? 

Also looking at Sylml and have spoken on the phone. Sounds good and it's much more reachable for me. Does she have any pups in your desired time-frame?

Same with Anzil but further away. Does he have any pups in your desired time-frame?

There are a few who I'm sure are great but just don't happen to have what I'm looking for available at the time that I'll be ready.
I have considered Rosedale, who are also within reach but, I don't know, something about the large scale and loads of different breeds...... just not sure. Anyone had experience of them? I felt this way too… personal preference I suppose. Here is a link to someone who has a Rosedale pup and was very happy http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4858&highlight=Rosedale 

Plus, I have been looking at a private first time breeder from their own pet. They seem very lovely people and the pictures and description of the parents are very favourable, but I'm just concerned that it may be slightly too much of a leap in the dark for me. I'm not that experienced with dogs and I feel that I would like to have the safety-net of the after sale backup that the more dedicated breeders seem to offer. I may not need it at all, but it would be good to know that advice is there should I do so. I hear what you’re saying here. One of our criteria was a breeder we could contact (within reason) for advise and any problems. With the hobby breeders we contacted I wasn't sure this would be part of the 'package' however I know a lot of people on here have had brilliant experiences with hobby breeders. 

I've just remembered another litter that will be ready in Feb. A hobby breeder called Bob based in Manchester is having a litter with his beautiful brown working cocker and an apricot Poodle. Their email address is [email protected] and you should be able to find their details on Breeders Online. They were on our shortlist. 

Any comments, anyone? Am I being too cautious? I don't think so! 

Having said all that, I have yet to actually visit any in person - can't wait to do that but it's that busy time of year, isn't it! I think this will really help you to make your decision. 

I really want to find somewhere I have complete confidence in.

By the way, it's the most BEAUTIFUL day here today, I hope all you Cockerpoo people are out making the most of it! 

Turi x


----------



## Casey11

Turi said:


> Hi there
> 
> Welcome to the forum :welcome:
> 
> Do you know what mix you would like? English show/English working or American? Sired by a miniature or toy poodle? There are some differences in energy levels, appearance and coat types but because a Cockapoo is a cross-breed you’re never 100% sure of what you’ll get! There is a good show of photos here of the different types of Cockapoos http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/what-do-the-variations-look-like.html and information relating to colours available here http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/.
> 
> There are a few main commercial breeders and many of their pups are on this forum so you’re in luck.
> 
> *Anzil (Anthony) *– based in Liverpool – do a search on the forum for Laura(L) Izzie. Laura has two of Anzil’s pups. Anthony does English show and American crosses.
> 
> *Broadreach Dogs (Anne) *– based in Cambridgeshire – do a search on the forum for Mia’s Mummy. Anne specialises in English working crosses. I am on the list for one of Anne’s dogs which will be ready to take home at the end of Feb. Eeeeeek, so excited arty:
> 
> *Jukee Doodles (Stephen & Julia)* – based in Lincolnshire – do a search for michaelwatson54 or Cockapoodledoo as they both have two of Jukee Doodles’ pups. Stephen and Julia specialise in English Working crosses. They have a very good description of the differences between the three types of Cockapoo on their website.
> 
> *Marley Doodles (Thirza)* - based in Gloucestershire - do a search for mariag - her puppy Oakley is just sooo handome! Thirza's bitches are from a mixed background of English show and working.
> 
> *Jandaz (Janice) *– based in Wales – do a search for suerandall. Sue has two of Janice’s pups. Janice does English Working, English Show and American crosses.
> 
> *Topmac* (not sure of the owner nor where they are based. Do a search for Wellerfeller – Karen’s black dog is from Topmac. They do English Show and American crosses.
> 
> *Sylml Cockapoos (Sylvia) *– based in Lincolnshire also – do a search for Kendal as she has four of their dogs. Sylml do English Show crosses and American and Cavapoos too.
> 
> These are the biggest breeders I can think of... however, you may choose to go for a home or a hobby breeder. I don't have any experience of these but I'm sure someone will be able to help on the forum!
> 
> Turi x


Hi,

We got Monty from Sylml Cockapoos (Sylvia) [/B]– based in Lincolnshire and he is absolutely amazing. He has such a lovely nature and is gorgeous 


xx


----------



## S.Claire

Blaablaa said:


> Laura, thanks for the gorgeous pics - awwwwwwwwwwwww!
> Here's a question - at what point does apricot become golden? (Or vice versa.) Just out of interest, was Poppy any lighter or darker when she was born?


Hi just caught up with the thread. Cockapoos are amazing company and during the week it's just me and Nacho. The boyfriend works away and he is full of personality but equally as chilled. 

In respect to colour. Nacho was lighter when I got him (very apricot) and he darkened up a little bit around the 6 month mark. Here's a couple of pics of the colour change.

Actually it doesn't look like a change at all after seeing the pics uploaded but he is slightly darker - especially after I got him groomed!


----------



## Turi

S.Claire said:


> The boyfriend works away and he is full of personality but equally as chilled.


The boyfriend or the Cockapoo?! 

Naughty Nacho is soooooo cute! Where did you get him from Claire?


Turi x


----------



## Blaablaa

Turi said:


> The boyfriend or the Cockapoo?!
> 
> Naughty Nacho is soooooo cute! Where did you get him from Claire?
> 
> 
> Turi x


Haha! Exactly what I was going to say!

Sorry, I was away, so I'll try and respong to everybody in a tick.


----------



## Blaablaa

Laura, I live near Thirsk, North Yorkshire.

Turi, thanks again for your kind attention. My thoughts on Broadreach (I think I might have mentioned before) was that it looked excellent and yes, I may yet end up there, but distance is the problem.

It seems the nearest to me is Sylml (still at least an hour and a half drive away), who look very good to me too, so I'm trying to arrange a visit there first, hopefully this week - exciting eh?! 

Thanks all for the various links, I'll try them now.
As for show v working v American, etc.... I've ruled out American (no offence intended to any American Cocker fans) and am currently dithering between the other two. I prefer the look of the working ones, definitely don't like the droopy-eyed look of some show lines, but I don't think I could cope with anything too hyper-active (see my earlier comments). As it has been said here, there's lots of conflicting advice regarding temperament, but generally everyone seems to be delighted with the gentle nature of their 'poos' so I guess it's time to go visiting mums & pups.

Susie, thanks for the pictures of Nacho - he looks PERFECT! I would be so happy if I found one like him. So please could you tell us his parentage and where he came from? (If you tell me his mum was an American I'll be totally confused!)


----------



## S.Claire

Turi said:


> The boyfriend or the Cockapoo?!
> 
> Naughty Nacho is soooooo cute! Where did you get him from Claire?
> 
> 
> Turi x


haha. I just read it back. Both i suppose!! 

Blaablaa! What is your real name? I find it too funny writing this name! 

I got Nacho from a hobby breeder in Lostwithiel in Cornwall who owned both Nacho's mum (orange roan English show cocker) and dad (red miniature poodle). It was the last litter that she had and I couldn't be happier with him. He is extremely loving and a great companion. He is currently under my desk sat on my feet keeping them warm at work.

I think hobby breeders can be just as brilliant as the pro's so I wouldn't rule them out!

I was extremely happy with my choice and quite liked that the pups were in a very homely environment running around the living room surrounded with kids and even a rat apparently! - I did not beg to see the rat!


----------



## Turi

Yes, that’s very exciting! I hope the visit goes well. 

I’d love myself a little mini-Nacho too 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo

a good home breeder will offer you just as much support as a larger breeder .. a breeder is a breeder and should do their research prior to breeding regardless of size or their set up .. sorry to say it but there are good and bad large and small breeders out there  you just need to find a breeder you like and trust with the promised support you desire xxx


----------



## Turi

I think the English show crosses have slightly longer muzzles, longer lower-set ear, closer-set eyes, can have a better quality curl to their coats as the show-Cocker mums have a thicker, longer coat that the working-Cocker mums and are generally taller and stockier than the working-crosses. Should help you to work out the differences!

Turi x 

Claire, can’t believe you didn’t ask to see the rat lol!


----------



## S.Claire

Thought this might help.... These are some pics of Nacho's mum and dad.




























RESULT =


----------



## Turi

Eeeeeeek, whenever I see a picture of naughty Nacho my heart skips a beat! :love-eyes:

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

You're quite a bit further North than me then, i'm West Yorkshire (not too far from Leeds - Wakefield/Selby border lol).

Good luck with your meetings 

But I thought that the working cockers were generally stockier than show cockers so now i'm confused Turi :/
Also seen that a lot of working crossed cockapoos have longer noses than my Izzie does, it's really difficult!


----------



## Turi

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> But I thought that the working cockers were generally stockier than show cockers so now i'm confused Turi :/
> Also seen that a lot of working crossed cockapoos have longer noses than my Izzie does, it's really difficult!


I don't think there are any hard and fast rules but I _think_ working Cockers tend to be more lithe than Show Cockers but because working Cockers aren't generally bred to conform to a type I suppose this isn't exactly a set 'rule'.

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Fair enough, I just thought the pictures i'd seen of working cockers seemed to look chunkier. But I know that my Izzie is a bit more cocker build than poodle build because poodles are thinner than cockers in general I think. I prefer the shorter ears of the working cockers though but mine seem to have gotten the poodles shorter ears anyway so i'm happy with that  x


----------



## Blaablaa

> Blaablaa! What is your real name? I find it too funny writing this name!


Well I'm quite happy for you to have a giggle about it , but it's Barbara, and I'll just go and investigate how to put it on the top of my posts. (L-plates still on!)


----------



## Blaablaa

Thanks again guys, although there even seems to be confusion amongst the experts out there  I think I'm veering more towards the show type. My understanding was that working type are slimmer, taller, with sharper looking faces and smaller ears, less droopy-looking and more active than show ones.
Nacho's mum - am I right in thinking she is a show type, Susie? She's lovely anyway, and so's the dad, thanks for posting. Really interesting to see his parents, and what an absolute cutie-pie he is!


----------



## Blaablaa

Of course, the other big question is - boy or girl?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

You're right that is a big question! Haha & if you don't already have a preference it may be a difficult choice  All my family preferred girls, so it was easy (we have two girls haha) & also we have loads more girls names in our 'like' list than boys, I would find it really difficult to name boys, my first would be called Bailey, but after that I have no clue  Good luck with those decisions as well!


----------



## Blaablaa

This may seem strange, but I honestly don't have a strong preference. This may make it difficult for reserving future puppies with breeders, but I think I'll keep an open mind and hope that fate will present me with my perfect pal, whatever gender! (A bit like having a baby, I suppose.)

Names? OMG more decisions!


----------



## rachie

*It's like having a baby!*

Hi Blaablaa,
I have been reading your posts and replies with great interest...I completely empathise with you! We have put our names down for a JD puppy next Spring/Summer. I knew instantly that they were right breeders for me in every respect, and especially when I found out that they feed their dogs a BARF diet! I also decided that I would just leave it to the 'gods' as to boy/girl/colour, and go on how it feels temperament-wise at the time! You made me smile when you said how it's like having a baby...the other night I said to my husband "oh Betty would be a great name..." and he just sighed and said that I'm acting like a pregnant woman!!! Well yes, I am, and proud of it! I am enjoying the anticipation, and the love and enthusiasm on this site is just amazing! Let's enjoy it and the support of our fellow Cockapoo lovers!
Rachie x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Trust me, I think the name is the most difficult part of owning a dog 
Especially when there's a few people to decide, we had 4 people who all had to agree on names! As you can imagine there were many discussions until we finally decided on the ones we have  We didn't wait until we met them though, they had names way before that haha (probably because i'm very picky with names - I have to love it or I can't call something it).
Do you have any boys/girls names in mind at all yet? Or will that start after you've found a breeder?
Not everyone does have a preference in ***, it's probably 50/50 to those that know what they want & those that don't. My whole house has always been girls (except for my poor dad lol) so we continued the lines... my mum, me, my sister & 2 female dogs, poor dad


----------



## Blaablaa

Ah Rachie, your post made me smile and chuckle in empathy! And I have to say that I feel exactly the same way about JD, but I really really would like one sooner than next August, although the way this search is going it might take that long anyway. And well said about this site!

Laura, I have the luxury of being the only person in the names argument in my house! I have some names in mind but I'll keep them to myself for now. The boy's name I first thought of is so obvious that, of course, every other boy cockapoo already has it so I suppose I'll have to find something more original. I'll probably change my mind about my girl's name a hundred times too! I'll enjoy speculating.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Lucky you! All my famiy must be very dominant then all wanting their own names lol, you're lucky that it's just your choice! When I move in to my own house with my boyfriend & get my own cockapoos then I will have the main say as long as Luke likes it & doesn't hate it then he'll let me call it whatever 
But my family are very opinionated, including myself, so names that I liked my mum & dad didn't like & names that me, my mum & dad all liked my sister wouldn't like lol, she was very difficult in the first name picking process! But we got there eventually 

Which name are all the cockapoos called? I can't decide which boys name is the most popular lol. Both my girls names are very popular lol, I knew Poppy was when we caleld her it, but didn't realise Izzie would be as popular as it was!


----------



## Turi

Blaablaa said:


> Thanks again guys, although there even seems to be confusion amongst the experts out there  I think I'm veering more towards the show type. My understanding was that working type are slimmer, taller, with sharper looking faces and smaller ears, less droopy-looking and more active than show ones.
> Nacho's mum - am I right in thinking she is a show type, Susie? She's lovely anyway, and so's the dad, thanks for posting. Really interesting to see his parents, and what an absolute cutie-pie he is!


Yes to the confusion  



Blaablaa said:


> Of course, the other big question is - boy or girl?


We've decided on a boy. Apparently they are less protective but more affectionate than girls. There is a risk they may hump things and they'll **** their leg when walking but their wee is less likely to ruin the lawn. There are loads of differences actually... I'm sure someone has listed them somewhere. Was it on Jojo's My Dog's Life or on The Cockapoo Owners Club web site...? 



Blaablaa said:


> Names? OMG more decisions!


Don't get me started. Names are one of the biggest discussions in our household! 



rachie said:


> Hi Blaablaa,
> I have been reading your posts and replies with great interest...I completely empathise with you! We have put our names down for a JD puppy next Spring/Summer. I knew instantly that they were right breeders for me in every respect, and especially when I found out that they feed their dogs a BARF diet! I also decided that I would just leave it to the 'gods' as to boy/girl/colour, and go on how it feels temperament-wise at the time! You made me smile when you said how it's like having a baby...the other night I said to my husband "oh Betty would be a great name..." and he just sighed and said that I'm acting like a pregnant woman!!! Well yes, I am, and proud of it! I am enjoying the anticipation, and the love and enthusiasm on this site is just amazing! Let's enjoy it and the support of our fellow Cockapoo lovers!
> Rachie x


Hi Rachie - welcome to the forum :welcome:. You must be SO excited about your Jukee Doodles puppy 

Turi x


----------



## Casey11

Monty is an American cross/ toy poodle from SYML does anyone else have a smaller cockapoo like us?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Monty is very cute 
There are a few owners of American crosses, JulesB with Betty is an American /Toy cross & Clare's Obi is also an American cross. There is a thread called American crosses, i'm sure you'll find all the owners & pictures in there Casey


----------



## Casey11

aw cool thanks! Yes i know JulesB  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

No worries  & cool, didn't know who you'd seen, but I know her Betty is a littley  x


----------



## S.Claire

Blaablaa said:


> Thanks again guys, although there even seems to be confusion amongst the experts out there  I think I'm veering more towards the show type. My understanding was that working type are slimmer, taller, with sharper looking faces and smaller ears, less droopy-looking and more active than show ones.
> Nacho's mum - am I right in thinking she is a show type, Susie? She's lovely anyway, and so's the dad, thanks for posting. Really interesting to see his parents, and what an absolute cutie-pie he is!


Thanks Barbara. Yes you are right in thinking Nacho's mum is a show type. My dad owns a working cocker and he is much slimmer (not taller though compared to Nacho's mum) definitely a sharper, longer muzzle.


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

*Thanks for inviting us!*

​​[/B]
Hello all, 
How did I find you? I followed the map instead of the terrain!

I really wasn't looking for a forum at all, I was looking for an answer to a question that I'm sure many of you have experience with and and are willing to share your thoughts, experiences and opinions.
Ollie is almost 13 months old, and we love him. We found him after my husband "rescued" an abandoned kitten who hadn't even been weaned, but "dumped" her on Halloween 2010in front of my father in law's house on the family farm. (It is well known in the area that he has ferral cats; that is a story in itself for another time.). I arrived home that evening to mewling sounds ... thought to myself "we don't have a kitten"--- oh yes we did! She is EddyCat, a beautifully marked moggy--gray & black tabby.
Understand I am not a cat person, never have been. Dogs, specifically goldens, although I had been talking about getting a Kerry Blue. After all it is a working farm, but the "wild life" don't work much. Neither do my father in 
law's cats---the Meow Mix is delivered daily, lots of it.
After Eddy came, MichaelB. (LH) said-- well, I guess you'll get "your" puppy 
now! Although I am up here most of the time (The Cat Lady of Back Swamp, NC) we really live on one of the Barrier Islands just off Chareston SC. I'm one of those city Yankee transplants, and I won't have Goldens in this climate. 
But I try to burst through any slightly opened door ... And MichaelB cracked it,
I began researching dogs suitable to the deep south climate. I ruled out the 
Kerry Blues because I feared (and read) they may not be temperamentally suited to an indoor cat.
I bumped into Cockapoos looking at poodles at our vets suggestion. I have 
always thought poodles (standards with a puppy clip, no show pouff--too much 
maintainence for me--at the time I worked 60 hours a week, minimum). 
A thinking person might reasonably ask how I planned to care for a puppy, and
I knew I would make the time.
Well it didn't take long to find out about cockapoos, and we (Ok, Monica was)
were hunting down breeders. When I saw OlliePups little face, I knew. 
Happy Birthday, little Ollie! It occurred to me as I write this that he is 13 months today!!
Our cat population has grown, but Ollie is my buddy, my constant companion. 
Until he started obedience class we think he thought he was a cat, andEddyCat thought she was a puppy. They used to play well together. Eddy is usually in 
Charleston with MichaelB. 
I bet you all think I am off the track..... But no. 
The question that led me here still remains. Remember i mentioned our cat population has grown. Nobody fights, but not a single one will play "puppy" 
with Ollie. Those cats just dont get it! 
Is Ollie at a good age for a brother & would a "toy" be a suitable companion 
for him? He is a "miniature"--a 25 pound lap dog! Then, I'm interested in what you think about (I think) F 2s etc vs F1s 
I think that's more about us than you wanted to know, but I am one of thosek 
Yankees that do run on. Please let me hear from and about you!!!
R/
Monica, "ollie's mom"808


----------

